# 2008 Trailblazer SS: Finally :)



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I have owned the products for probably close to a year in total. I haven't installed the dynaudio speakers yet because I am waiting on the new crossovers. I also, haven't uploaded any of my photos (cannot find the cord) but I will find it later and I will post some of how it looks now.

So far what I have done is run all the power wire, all the RCA's, the speaker wire. I put in some deadening in the rear of the truck, and I installed the AVN6620 in the dash today. I wired up my OZ ME12 and I am powering it with my Celestra 2150, so far, I am very happy with just the stock bose setup with the sub playing the lows for me, I can only imagine how much I am going to like it after I get the dyns in :laugh:

I am pretty much a newbie when it comes to this stuff, I will be the first to admit it, so this thread will be for my photos as well as a way for me to ask questions related to tuning and such. At first, I set my LPF crossover at 50hz, the sub would sound great with rap/hip hop but I listen mostly to rock. I turned it up to probably 70hz or so (well, whatever a couple clicks would be) and it seems to be a little more "accurate". Does that seem right?

Sorry for the lack of photos, I will have some later I promise.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

What are you using for processing? Or are you using the HU or amp?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

for the sub right now I am using the crossover on the amp and the settings in the AVN. I haven't looked into what the AVN can do really, I was just trying to get it sounding "good enough" for the time being.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea, you can just use the xover on the AVN6620 to lowpass the subwoofer, no need to use both unless you want to


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

50Hz is definitely too low. You should try higher than 70Hz, too.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

well good deal, maybe I shall crank the knob up a little more. Thanks guys. Its dark out now so i cannot take some photos. Tomorrow is supposed to be somewhat nice out, maybe I'll wash it and take some overall photos of everything! There is only ONE thing I am not 100% happy about... That would be that the AVN does not sit flush like the stock radio, I couldn't get it too, too deep


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I was waiting to see this... seen my build log yet, i'm rollin on it to..


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

The wife and I would really like to have a Trailblazer SS, but the mpg is the killer with those. She has informed me that she cannot stand to drive anything without some POWER.:laugh: That was after she carpooled with her mom the past 2 weeks in mom's PT Cruizer (= can't get out it's own way). So, she'll just have to keep driving her Supercharged Regal. Waiting on install progress pics.
John


----------



## eficalibrator (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a quick "me too" on this... I kept the factory 6 disc in-dash unit on my '08 TBSS and tapped into the low level inputs to the Bose amp in the passenger rear quarter. I soldered RCA wires to the factory low level lines and ran them daisy chained to the amps. This is what took the most time since I also used the factory front speaker outputs to go from my amps in the back up to the stock speaker locations. I'm using a leftover JL250/1 and my old FR Punch 60ix for the front stage. I used HiVi separates (the <$200 Madisound deal for the 6.5's) on the RF amp and kept the factory rear door speakers running off the Bose amp with an inline cap to cut their bass.

My sub is a Dayton HO 10" in a prefab box, which was enough to fill out the bottom for me. I had to relocate the air pump switch and fitting with this. I just drilled the trim panel for the air fitting and relocated the switch into the rear floor compartment.

The install was surprisingly easy once I realized that Chevy was nice enough to run a large gauge fused power wire to the distribution box under the driver rear seat. No need to fish anything through the firewall! Both amps and the passive XO's for the front fit nicely in the rear floor compartment, completely hidden.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

alright these are the only real photos I have as of right now.

no real progress photos if you will, I will post some step by step when I go into deadening the doors and such.

Starting up front:

This is the fuse holder, I attached it to the side of the battery box, actually worked out VERY well. I still need to get some techflex/wire loom to cover the wire in, but that will come with time. Everything is just kind of thrown together right now so I can get it done. I still don't have the GPS antenna or either of my other celestra amps installed. I have a good weeks worth of work still ahead of me.








Closer:









Here's the AVN in the dash, forgot my keys inside, so no powered up shots quite yet 








My pet peeve: It's not flush, and I dont think it can be. I moved the mounting position to allow for the unit to sit further inside the dash and it hits some material that is part of the inner structure. I could PROBABLY cut it out, but I don't know if it's worth it.









Last but not least, the sub. I made the front baffle of the box, it is covered in suede. It is wired at at 2 ohm load and bridged to my celestra 2150. Says it should see about 700 watts or so. I am pretty happy with the output of it.








(Go Sparty! )

So far, so good. I've got some rattles to take care of, but I have the products that will assist in that. The sub has good response, but I am really quite new to the whole thing. I cannot tell if it's the sub that cannot keep up, or the factory Bose stuff. Something sounds kind of "muddy" to me. I am going to assume it's the Bose stuff. There are no photos of the amps because they will be mounted on the back of the box, I would love to show them off but really don't have the room/ability to do that. I am already a little "meh" about giving up all my cargo.

Hope you enjoyed my BOOK of a post. whew.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Almost forgot, here is the truck itself. She is dirty right now, i cannot tell if it's going to rain or be nice, there's been a chance of rain all week. No real mods as of yet, 20% tint on the front windows. I put some carbon fiber overlays on the "SS" badges. Black bowtie, HID's in the fogs and low beams. Basis stuff really. I am debating right now over getting some 22's for it or getting rid of it for another sports car. I miss my Trans Am and I am considering getting into a Vette. The funny part is that if I do that, all this stuff would be coming back OUT of the truck.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

so after all that you ended up with oem bose? lol. good to see some progress for ya though.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

only until I get my crossovers for my two way. then the dyns each mw172 and md130 will be powered by it's own celestra!

just waiting on dynaudio on that one


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

How do you like your SS? Was looking into getting one for my daily driver sometime...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

it's a nice truck. Gas mileage is OKAY to say the best. I get about an average of 16 on the stock tune. A few upgrades and they say you can improve a little as long as you don't drive like a mad man. It's a brick that's for sure. Like I said I miss my Trans Am mainly because it was ungodly fast. They have problems, I needed a new rear end at 2500 miles, and that was with everyday normal driving. Needed a new wiper motor, and they are prone to rock chips. If you can badger your dealer into it they will repaint and install a rock protection on the bottom portion of the truck. Overall, I love the truck. I am just in a never ending debate over whether I want a car again or not. If not, it will look similar to this very soon:








*Minus the red calipers*


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

how come the new rear end?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Some of them give out after just a few miles. I believe what happened is the used a cheapo product in them for lubrication, and it gives out. I only say this because the first step to fixing it is a flush, and an implementation of a higher grade product. If that doesn't work, and the grinding/whining continues, they replace the entire thing.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I love those TB SS's, sporty yet keeps all the utility and they look great.


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is some pic's of my SS. I have an Alpine 9887, HAT Clarus 61-2 comps, American Bass amps, IDQ12 V.3, Iraggi 220 amp alt., 1/0 wire, and lots of sound deadner. My next step is either a supercharger or head cam setup. I have all the bolt-ons up to this point. Got a dyno tune a month ago and it put down 363hp and 369tq. I also get 18 mpg. New 22" flat black replicas in the mail.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I will not be deadening quite that much! I do plan on taking the front seats out and hitting the floor there. The back is done up just as yours is, but I won't be removing the headliner. I really don't feel like going through the hassle. 

The replicas are a great looking wheel, I still don't know if I will get them or not. I actually have a guy that wants to trade me for a corvette, a beautiful corvette. Pending I can get a couple things worked out I will PROBABLY go for it haha. If not, let the progress continue eh.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> only until I get my crossovers for my two way. then the dyns each mw172 and md130 will be powered by it's own celestra!
> 
> just waiting on dynaudio on that one


nice. i ended up going with a simliar speaker setup (md130/mw170/x280 corssovers plus mw180s). still workin on a power setup though.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

the md130/mw170/x280 is exactly what I will be using.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like your speaker choices. Remember that MD130 needs 250 hours of "break In" time. No, I did not typo...250 hours. I would hook them up to a home receiver when you get your crossovers for about 2 weeks non stop. If you check on them, you will find them sounding sweeter and sweeter. Where do you plan on putting the 130's?


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck on the Vette. That is one of my dream cars. Something like this:
One Bad Z06 !!!!! - TBSSOWNERS.com Forums - The #1 TrailblazerSS Dedicated Owners Forum

This is a local guy that does some great builds for Vettes and really knows his stuff.
MadVette Motorsports: Audio Symmetry for the World's Finest Automobiles


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

well if I got one it would be a C5, but sexy none the less.


----------



## eficalibrator (Aug 25, 2005)

The only real rattle I had in my TBSS was the rear side panel in the cargo area.  This was probably because my sub enclosure is mounted directly to the right side panel. It was an easy fix for me though. I ended up using a layer or two of strategically placed vinyl based damping material on the flat parts of the panel and padding it with some loose open cell foam to keep it from vibrating freely. Problem solved.

As for "performance", you can put a cold air kit on and it will really wake up the engine noise (good, IMHO), but it doesn't add a ton of power on the dyno for an otherwise stock truck. I put a set of Kooks longtubes on mine and love the exhaust note now too. I have no illusions of this being anywhere near as fast as the vette though.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> the md130/mw170/x280 is exactly what I will be using.


ha ha... nice. we'll be twins kinda. i'm lookin for a 6620 too. subs and amps will be different though.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Well if you get one I got a sweet changer I'll sell ya. Don sold the AVN with all this stuff I don't really want. I got a fancy looking bluetooth thing that I cut out of the harness. I have an Ipod thing that I don't have hooked up, and an eclipse cd changer. i am a simpleton really, I will hook up the ipod thing but that's probably it! haha.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

after driving it around for a few days now I am afraid my bass loving roots are kind of stuck with me. I kind of want MORE bass. The levels are ok, but I am wanting something that when I listen to rock, punches you in the chest and makes it known that it's there. When I listen to the occasional rap, the spl levels can be felt on your head. The SPL levels are good, but not as good as what I am used too.

I also want to maintain a level of quality. maybe i just don't have it tuned well enough, but the OZ ME12 with the Celestra just isn't cutting it. I have the gain set at about half, I don't want to turn it up too much...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Need Help!!!

Driving down the road my amp went into protect, no smells coming from the sub at all. I am going to check the impedance when I get up in the morning but I am trying to determine what else it could be. I called Don on my way home, I was going 75 (in my truck that's around 2800 RPM) and I couldn't even hold 14 volts on my dash meter.

When I got home, I unhooked the amp, now I can hold a 14+ voltage idling. Could it be a sub par ground with the system? What could be causing this? I know that the truck has a funky charging system but... come on now, 13 volts MAYBE when driving that fast? Something is screwy. My amp was burning up and turned itself off for nearly 20 minutes.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet double post!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Install is going to start again! I decided to buy MORE stuff. This time it will be a Zapco C2k's powering a dynaudio system 262 with the upgraded midbass (172). Sub is yet to be determined. The doors will get a hefty treatment of cascade. Stock headunit will be used for simplicity. Not going overboard this time, just want to get something in there that sounds a hell of a lot better than bose!


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny you change more than I do. LOL you cant make up your mind. So get to building and post some pics. As for a sub what about DD I know someone there.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey buddy! Yes, I have always wanted to do something, problem was that I could never afford to do what I WANTED to do. Don talked me into running some C2K's for now, later on if I want to change to some billets just do an amp swap. I will for sure snap some photos when I get the install done, should start later this week.

Now, as far as DD goes I am open to everything.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Welllll I got my Dyns today already. That was quite possibly the fastest delivery EVER. MW172's, MD102's and the two way crossovers.

They decided they would put the latest issue of Home Theater in there just to make you want to buy all sorts of the other products. It's a good thing I am living at home right now otherwise it would've worked. Waiting on the deadener, summing device, and the C2K's. Then, i will have sound.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Amps, summing device, and the cascade SHOULD be arriving today, I will take a photo of the gear when it does. I wanted to really get cranking on it this weekend but I woke up this morning to a garage sale in the garage. Piss on my parade a little bit!

I will see what I can do with my truck out in the road, progress may be a little slow until monday though. It will get done ASAP though, I am tired of messing around haha.


----------



## kenaz86 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Kenny, the SS looks great. My Envoy is gonna be looking about the same on the exterior, except with the red calipers ;]

you ought to come on over to TrailVoy.com as well, Im sure that there are some other SS owners that would love to see the truck as well.

-Justin


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

great looking truck on the outside. I have always thought the interior on these are crappy though. Have you thought about putting c6 corvette wheels on it or Z06 wheels? They might look sick. Can't wait to see your build up.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

kenaz86 said:


> Hey Kenny, the SS looks great. My Envoy is gonna be looking about the same on the exterior, except with the red calipers ;]
> 
> you ought to come on over to TrailVoy.com as well, Im sure that there are some other SS owners that would love to see the truck as well.
> 
> -Justin


Hey Justin! I am a member on Trailvoy but spend most of my time on tbssowners.com. I like that forum setup a lot better, I don't know why. Thanks for the compliments. If you know of anybody looking to pick up a set of powdercoated stock TBSS wheels let me know. I am looking to offload mine in hopes of upgrading...


jonnyanalog said:


> great looking truck on the outside. I have always thought the interior on these are crappy though. Have you thought about putting c6 corvette wheels on it or Z06 wheels? They might look sick. Can't wait to see your build up.


The interior is crap, without a doubt. Often times I wish I would've bought the SRT8 simply for the better interior. It's much like my 2002 S-10 Blazer was. Very cheap, very old looking. But, live and learn. I will probably never buy an american made vehicle again. Only reason I did was because I worked for them and zero percent APR:laugh:

As I said in the above response, I will probably be getting some new wheels. Right now I am looking at getting some True Forged 22's for it. In a machined finish. The black on black is cool, but got old real fast for me. Here's the wheel. (I have 6 lugs, the owner of TBSSowners is currently in talks with Steve at True Forged to get them made in a 6 lug too) I love this wheel haha.










I know, not the greatest photo, they are still a new offering so not many photos yet.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Little shot of the goods. Wanted to take some more BUT the camera died and this is all I got.

There is a system 262 from Dynaudio with the upgraded midbass (172). That will be powered by the Zapco C2K 2.5... ~150 watts to each side of the system.

The other C2K is a 6.0. That will power a sub. Right now I am looking at getting a DLS Iridium, 10 inch. Don has sourced me a great deal. I figure that if I build a nice box for it it should do the job tremendously. 

Lastly, another reason Don is the man (sorry not photoed) is the free Dynaudio Tshirt! It's wicked awesome.










I was going to start and finish the project this weekend, but the cascade won't be here until Tuesday for some reason. I will probably run the wires and such on sunday and finish her up on tuesday/wednesday. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## bolle_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice..  I have a pair off mw152 and can seriusly say i love them..


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I have heard nothing but good from Dyn users, so I am definitely hoping to like them. I owned a set for about a year and never installed them. I love to be a dumbass and sell something at a loss just to buy it again three months later


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

Man I love those trucks, debating on getting one or not.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

If you need a sport truck, that looks great and can tow a decent amount I would look no further! If you don't need to tow anything, definitely consider the SRT8. 

The only downfall I have found in this truck is the blasted interior, it's so cheap feeling.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's good to know, I would probly get an SRT8 in heartbeat if it wasn't so expensive. Interior doesn't really bug me, I'm definitely really looking at getting one tho. 10k cheaper for the SS and only 40 less hp.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Goindef154 said:


> That's good to know, I would probly get an SRT8 in heartbeat if it wasn't so expensive. Interior doesn't really bug me, I'm definitely really looking at getting one tho. 10k cheaper for the SS and only 40 less hp.


With the leftover coin you make the SS run circles around the GCSRT8 and have enough for audio.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> With the leftover coin you make the SS run circles around the GCSRT8 and have enough for audio.


This man has got a point, and probably one of if not the best sounding SS on the road 

I've heard it.

Depending on how productive I am feeling today I might take the seats out and run all my wiring, but as Don can attest, I am rather lazy.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

cascade deadening and audiocontrol summing device showed yesterday/tuesday.

Everything is here now with the exception of the subwoofer, hopefully we get that figured soon. I will be gone for the next seven days spending some time in Nassau Bahamas!  Obviously, no progress will be made. I plan on cranking it out the week after I get home. If all goes as planned I will have tunes by labor day


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

An update with NO photos.. Sorry  (camera is MIA)

Got back from the Bahamas on Friday, yesterday was rainy and really cold so today I decided to actually do something, something that will benefit my audio system, as well as just my charging system in general. I did the big three! 0gauge going from alternator to positive battery post, from ground to negative battery post. I couldn't find the best way to route the 0gauge from the block to the chassis so I used 4gauge, that won't cause any issues, anything is better than the 16 that was there!

Everything is wire loomed, taped, and looks factory, I was pretty pleased with it. I will take photos tomorrow.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> With the leftover coin you make the SS run circles around the GCSRT8 and have enough for audio.


Hmm, this is true . I'm really thinking about them.


----------



## Goindef154 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> An update with NO photos.. Sorry  (camera is MIA)
> 
> Got back from the Bahamas on Friday, yesterday was rainy and really cold so today I decided to actually do something, something that will benefit my audio system, as well as just my charging system in general. I did the big three! 0gauge going from alternator to positive battery post, from ground to negative battery post. I couldn't find the best way to route the 0gauge from the block to the chassis so I used 4gauge, that won't cause any issues, anything is better than the 16 that was there!
> 
> Everything is wire loomed, taped, and looks factory, I was pretty pleased with it. I will take photos tomorrow.


Please do get pics of it, I love where this thing is going.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey man, will do, maybe even later tonight as the flash would do the trick.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Neglected to take any in progress photos, as i didn't have the camera. But, you can see (or not see) the routing of the wires in these photos. MOST of the wire loom you see is factory, the other stuff blends in very well, and is out of the way.
















Battery terminals


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I can say that it does make a difference, this truck has a weird charging system and has NEVER provided me with adequate power. I have seen this truck dip below 13 volts at highway driving speeds. Last night after doing just this it never dropped below 14.5, which is perfect! Very happy, it's the small things that keep me going lol


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Got a little bit more done this morning. I ran both speaker wire leads down the driver side, as well as the main power wire for the system. It took me a little while, but I like to take my time lol. This was about two hours worth of work.
Engine compartment is DONE 








Power wire, loomed and taped, matches wonderfully...








Hole through firewall, grommet is there, tape is wrapped for a nice tight seal. (kinda blurry i know)








Fuse holder resides on the side of the battery box, only place she'd fit.








STUPID non flexible zero gauge sitting in my drivers side foot space, it's not the nicest stuff but I already own it, which makes it ten times better.








Wire is now gone  Under the sill piece, along with both speaker wires.








Back door, showing that I really did get the wires in there haha.








All back together...








Voila, power wire, and leads for the midbass and tweeter in the back of the truck.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

In the spirit of football season around the corner, I installed my new vinyl








The reason I am done for now.








Eddie! five month old Rottweiler


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

all the wires are done!

ran the other wires for the drivers on the passenger side, got my ground setup. Now, I just need to determine how to wire up the summing device and I can be... "done" with the wiring. I would just need to hook up the amps, build a box, deaden the doors, install the speakers and... yeah! Lots to do lol


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll just keep updating for nobody to comment on 

Today was time for the Audiocontrol LC6_i_ installation. This was something I have never done before, and with the help of an online wiring schematic and my good friend Don I determined which wires needed to be hooked up.

First I found a harness in the garage, it was for a trailer wire job my dad did. It had four wires wrapped in a sleeve and it was perfect since each channel needs... four leads. I cut those to length, and began to determine which wires were what. I hate how GM twisted the harness, made it a total PITA at times. I decided I would put it in the back compartment, it was a PERFECT fit. Literally lol.








There it is^
After about an hour and a half of wiring, and fishing things here and there, this is what I came up with.








I decided to use the extremely long RCAs I already had, just made it easier. I'll just hide them behind the box when I build it, no biggie.
The end result...








I am very happy with how it came out, to me it looks rather professional. It took me a LONG time. I think it was worth it. It powers on, which means I must have done it right. I say this because when just the power and ground were attached the power light would not come on, now... it does 

My only concern right now is the remote out of the audiocontrol is only reading 10V, in past experiences I have needed 12V, is it different going through a summing device?


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude, sick LC6 install, very nice.. props to you


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am thinking some heatshrink might be in order for those wires down along the bottom though. that's the only thing I am not happy with in the photo.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Good job there Kenny. Now finish the thing already!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am hoping tomorrow, I will hear the Dyns for the first time after purchasing the first set over a year and a half ago lol


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I am thinking some heatshrink might be in order for those wires down along the bottom though. that's the only thing I am not happy with in the photo.


Good idea. 
I think the way it came out looks really good; like it was tailor made for that spot.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> In the spirit of football season around the corner, I installed my new vinyl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pooch, you couldnt have a better friend, but make sure you research "Bloat", i was totally unaware then BAM 7K$, and my 14 year old rott is doing just fine


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I am thinking some heatshrink might be in order for those wires down along the bottom though. that's the only thing I am not happy with in the photo.


If you are going to throw some heatshrink on those wires, put some rubber grommets on the holes as well. Any decent automotive store should have them in different sizes. The grommets will take the sharpness off the edge of the holes and they will also keep the wires from moving.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

ECM said:


> If you are going to throw some heatshrink on those wires, put some rubber grommets on the holes as well. Any decent automotive store should have them in different sizes. The grommets will take the sharpness off the edge of the holes and they will also keep the wires from moving.


Grommets are definitely in the plan, my dad USUALLY has tons of them hiding around in the garage but, not this time  I didn't feel like running to the store to get the grommets when I had my entire truck torn down. I will get some.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> _Bloat is a common condition in which the stomach swells from gas, fluid or both. Bloat becomes a medical emergency when the stomach distends and then flips over, causing torsion. Bloat and torsion may be caused by over-eating, drinking large amounts of water after
> eating, and/or vigorous exercise after a meal. Efforts to prevent bloat may include feeding several small meals a day, crating the dog for several hours after eating, and monitoring water intake._


YIKES, he definitely drinks lots of water, quite a bit. I will start monitoring the intake of his fluids and foods. Thanks!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Update! Photos coming later as I am in a hurry (mom's bday dinner)

This project wasn't supposed to take me this long, but, it did. I am happy with the results again. The project was mounting the MW172 in the door. I started with the driver side. It's in, wire run into the truck, and ready to be plugged in. Photos and step by step coming later


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

OK, photo time... LOTS of photos.









Sun and sound package has some deadening already installed , this is right when I took the panel off.








Stripped....
















Factory baffle that the bose was installed in, the MW172 could've fit on this piece, but I wanted to make something because I like to go over the top and make things as good as possible 








Skip a few steps, here's the pieces I made out of MDF. I traced the baffle, then cut a single ring for the woofer to mount on.








Three coats of black paint later, this is how they sat. (I am going to check in a couple months to make sure no water gets into them, I did quite a bit to prevent it, but if I need to use the cutting board, I will switch it then.)








Cascade deadener on the outer skin, I did two layers. Made quite a difference in the "knock" test.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I used strip caulk in different locations, this is where the baffle mounts to the inner skin, wanted to remove any and all chances for vibration. I also put a layer of deadener on the back side of the baffle itself, it's nice and tight.








Factory stuff reinstalled, baffle in place for final time 








Little close up, used the three stock bolts to bolt it down, worked VERY well.








MW172 mounted in it's new resting place, clears the window. (I couldn't see behind it when installed BUT the window doesn't make any noise at all going up and down.)








Deadener on backside of door panel itself.








Door panel installed, volt meter sitting in the car reading 3.5Ohms. The speaker is hooked up and ready to be powered. Whenever I get to that lol

Tomorrow I do the other side, but won't have photos of that. If I get to tweeter mounting I will show that procedure.


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

Love this truck and this build. GREat job man keep it up


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks buddy! I didn't put much deadener on the inner skin of the door itself, I know I should've, but I didn't really know how to go about doing it. I will probably have to remove the panel and do that before I am done. We'll see how it works at first.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Both doors were fully deadened today, I took the driver side panel off again and made sure to get most of the exposed metal with some cascade, then put it back together. Took my time on the passenger door and got that one good to go as well. Panels are still off, as tomorrow I am getting the limo tint removed from the fronts and having 20 percent installed again. 

Driving at night with limo tinted windows is far more of a hassle, not worth it lol. After that is done, I will put the door panels back on for hopefully... the final time. Then it's tweeter time. I think I am going stock location as my glassing skills SUCK.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Get back to work slacker !!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I will get back to work, so zip it!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hold on I thought you had 182's to put in??? We both know they will fit!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

We do know they fit, somebody has a TBSS with them and it sounds fantastic. However, they were not in my budget 

172's will do for me I am sure. If not, I will upgrade later on.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Truck back from Tint, both door panels reinstalled, speaker wires for the midbass are connected. The doors are ready to roll. Tweeter time will happen tomorrow/later tonight.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Truck back from Tint, both door panels reinstalled, speaker wires for the midbass are connected. The doors are ready to roll. Tweeter time will happen tomorrow/later tonight.


Sweet!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, this install started like a week ago. I work slowwwww. About two to three hours a day is what I devote to it tops. I am making sure not to cut any corners though. It should come together rather quickly now. I still need to design my box though.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

U think you're slow....Ive been sitting on my install since the beginning of the summer.  LOL


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

tweeters are installed. Didn't take photos, they are just in the stock location, slightly modified the factory mounting setup. They are in place, wired up, and ready to rock. Just a matter of hooking up the amps and crossovers now


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

old on left, dyn on the right.








in place...








in place with trim installed again. Now I know this won't work the best for staging/imaging, whatever we want to call it. This was the most convenient for me. If it sounds like poop, I will go with a pillar installation. I thought the stock system sounded pretty damn good, so with the drivers in the same spot and far superior to what was in place I am certain I'll be happy


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I will call you back in a bit bud, or call my cell. On the road for a little while ...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

boss says i gotta redo it. Bummer!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

welllllll install is on hold. I have no RCA to Symbilink converters. They will ship tuesday, music will happen thursday. That's a big time bummer!  Oh well.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Anticipation is killing you huh?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

honestly, yes it is. I was really disappointed today when I opened the other box and there were no symbilink adapters. I wanted to hear the dyns sing!


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Sing they will brother!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll get to hear them this week, probably Thursday since the Fedex guy won't be working today. Don will ship them out tomorrow, I will install them as soon as they show up on Thursday. No Zapco dealers anywhere around here lol.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Just so ya'll don't get bored I am going to be starting the building of my box/amp rack tomorrow. I am a rookie carpenter, I wouldn't even say rookie. We'll see how it goes. I have the plan in my head, and will draw out the cutouts but that doesn't mean it will come together like I want it to


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Just remember to measure twice and cut once


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

CAMSHAFT said:


> Just remember to measure twice and cut once


Yeah, I've got to make sure I draw it all out, design it with all the measurements. I tend to get ahead of myself and having to start over


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

anybody care to chime in and tell me what would be the best alternative to using MDF? I like to be different sometimes, but don't know what to look for. I have seen the words "baltic birch" tossed around a few times, but is that easily obtainable?


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> anybody care to chime in and tell me what would be the best alternative to using MDF? I like to be different sometimes, but don't know what to look for. I have seen the words "baltic birch" tossed around a few times, but is that easily obtainable?


yes. Home Depot should have it.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll call the Depot tomorrow, or just make a visit. It's about a 15 minute drive, with this gas guzzler that would be an expensive failed trip! lol


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I'll call the Depot tomorrow, or just make a visit. It's about a 15 minute drive, with this gas guzzler that would be an expensive failed trip! lol


Baltic Birch Ply is a great wood- I used a few squares of 1/2" for my mid baffles.

Not to throw a wrench in your gears, but I just read through the thread and you mentioned the basshead in you coming out, and not being satisfied with the output of that Oz sub. You really think a single DLS 10" is gonna get the job done? Just sayin'...  Or maybe I missed something along the way... Was that even an Oz sub?? I'm too lazy to go back and look.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I wasn't disappointed with the output of the OZ at all after getting the settings set better, I didn't have the filters set very well. I did end up going with a JLW3, 12 inch sub, so my basshead self will be satisfied I am sure.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Symbilink adapters WILL be here this afternoon. I will finally be able to give my limited experience review of these drivers that people speak so highly of.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

everything is hooked up awaiting the FEDEX lady, we have a new driver so she is taking FOREVER. I hate waiting for deliveries lol. The amp powers on, green light, ready to go. Speakers are connected, just need my signal!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Everything's looking really good....I will admit it's hard to look at your SS since I was going to pick up a SWB TB 5.3 for work then found it wouldn't work right now. I'm getting an uplander in a few months:freak:

Jeremy


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

well, got the parts from fedex last night around 9:00 (WTF?) and put them right in, spent last night trying to dial everything in but, I have no clue what I am doing. As of right now everything sounds like complete **** and I am frustrated beyond belief lol.

Hopefully the magical Don can help me via phone, otherwise... well I don't know lol.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Today, car audio got the better of me. I pulled the amp out, tucked all the wires away, put the rear cargo mat back in and nothing will be done for some time. I think I might buy a new headunit just to simplify things. I hooked up the audiocontrol the way I understood and something must be wrong. I am not going to undo everything and start over because I am stubborn.

I might try trading the 6.0 for a nice headunit, I might just end up selling everything again lol. I don't even know what will be happening. I know that for now I must stop before I break something. I don't do well when things don't go my way.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

kenny drive that thing out here and i will do it for you.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

haha Love too, but gas money to get there is not in my budget lol. I am running out of money finally! I wired it up like it was supposed to be wired, well, according to what I was told. hooked it up and it sounds like ****. I mean... bose puts it to SHAME. After some troubleshooting over the phone with Don we determined it must be something to do with the summing device wiring, I did something wrong in other words. Instead of tearing it apart I would much rather get rid of an amp, get a new headunit and make things that much easier.

If that idea doesn't work i will have no tunes whatsoever for a while, because I don't want to work on it anymore lol


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Man don't feel like the lone ranger....My achilles heel has always been buying something that has way more options/features than I can use or understand. Cameras, stereos, you name it. 

My current head unit in the van is a Sony that features 4 channel, independent graphic EQs. Sounded really cool until I had to try to make them work for me. After a number of tweaks, I got it sounding pretty good but have no doubt it could be better if someone knew exactly what they were doing. 

Now I've bought a used HU that has an auto EQ calibration setup and hope I don't have to do anything much at all. I too get burnt out when I don't have the time/skills to make the most of a setup.

Tell you what, you trade me your SS and you have have my '94 Plymouth Grand Voyager WITH a 3.3V6 straight up. I won't even ask for cash on the side

Jeremy


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

^haha DEAL!

it's not so much the "tuning" aspect, it's that something isn't summed correctly in my wiring and I don't have the desire to go back through and find out where the problem is. I mean we're talking 20 something wires, checking everyone of them would be a PITA and I am far too lazy for that. Getting a new headunit would provide me with better sound and simplicity. Don tried to talk me into buying one in the first place but I wanted to be difficult. Guess I should've listened. 

Now, I probably won't be able to do anything and I'll have to drive with the windows down just so I could have some sound.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work and nice choice of product. Now get some more work done, we're starvin' for pics mayne!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

build is on hold while I source some funds for a new headunit.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> build is on hold while I source some funds for a new headunit.


Kenny a new HU would make things much easier but just go through your wiring and one at a time. That way you dont have to scrounge up loot for a HU for now at least.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

the problem behind that is that I don't even know what I am looking for that could be wrong in the wiring.

I took the front high, front midrange, and a rear low level just as Don told me. I tapped the wires correctly, labeled them, double and triple checked. Therefore, I have no idea what to look for


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I decided today that I would test the RCA's for continuity. At first I tested them as they were, and got different readings. Readings all over the board ranging from .25mOHM to 1.1OHMs. 

According to my knowledge, it should read zero... Correct me if I am wrong.

So assuming it should read zero I tested each channel of the four channel RCA, certain pairs of them (Red, Black, White, Blue) at a time. I could get one to read 0, but the colors weren't matched up. So I got to thinking... how the F could that get messed up? I unscrewed the sleeves of the RCA's when I had to fish them through the holes drilled in the trim and must have put them back on incorrectly. I don't know if this will fix anything, but maybe it will. They are all reading zero ohms when I test the resistance now...


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

you should definitely get some type of reading (mOHMs i would think) over a distance of wire. is it an autoranging multi meter? you sure it wasn't reading infinite or overload rather than 0. i wouldn't ask except you sound a little uncomfortable with a dmm.

since the rcas seem like a prime canidate for where the problem is i would test continuity (not resistance, numbers are pointless until you confirm everything was put back together properly) from both ends of each channel and make sure you matched the + and - to the rca plugs correctly (as well as correct ends if you are going by color),


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am going to do a little more fiddling. i am comfortable with the DMM, just not 100% sure of what it is I am checking sometimes.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

double checked on the resistance on both ends of the RCA, it's sitting on my bed. Checked one end, touched it to the rca on the other end, and matched up which ones read closest to zero on the DMM. The RCA is back together properly now, we'll see how it reacts with the amp hooked back up later this evening.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

definitely fixed the initial problem. Now the new problem is getting everything set the way it should be. This damn amp has eighteen different buttons that need to be pushed in, not pushed in, I don't know which values are which on the frequency dial. lol It makes music, and makes music out of both channels so I am miles ahead of where I was.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Good to hear!! Keep at it!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am putting the 6.0x in today, see if i cannot get that sounding good too. After that, I am going to sell the 2.5x and buy a new headunit. things will progress slowly but surely. For now at least I have music haha.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I keep posting in my own thread BUT, I put the 6.0x in this morning just to play around with it for the time being. It sounds GREAT. Got everything dialed in, the midbass out of the 172's is pretty mind boggling for me (never had anything this nice before) 

the tweeters sound good, but I need to do a little more manipulating of them, I think they would sound MUCH better in a pillar installation, i might try to make a mold and get something going in the next week or so. might!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

alright good to see you kept with it instead of giving up.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah, giving up is something I always tend to do lol. I am going to be ordering a new headunit and the installation stuff today/this evening. That will probably arrive early next week, so next week it's like an entirely new build! haha Gotta keep it fun.

Definitely going to make a mold of the pillars and see if I can get something to work.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Today, I decided to have a little fun. First of all I paid for my new headunit.








KDC-X993, not the top of the line, but perfect for me. Bluetooth, iPod, an assortment of other fun features will make it a great unit to use until I someday decide to go way overboard (I tend to do that).

Also, I was browsing through another thread and stumbled upon something I *REALLY *liked (yes, all caps and bold because I really liked it). It comes from BettaJetta and his build log, he made some tweeter cups out of aluminum. Now, I don't have the tools, nor know of anybody locally that does so I did some internet searching, found an eMachineShop that lets you download a basic CAD program, design what you want, and they will make it. After some tinkering, and some tweaking I came up with this...

Voila!








Perfect dimensions for my MD102, I wanted to put them in the pillars, so this will make for a great baffle. Depending on cost that is, if they want a small fortune, it won't happen, but it was fun to design! 








Thanks BettaJetta! Whether you like it or not I stole your idea because it's wicked awesome!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Final product.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Ah congrats on getting sound.....thought I nearly had an SS for a minute....the middle pic, is that CAD or a real pair of aluminum rings? 
BTW, very nice HU. I've never bought any HU without rotary knobs and that Kenwood design is simple and classy....I may have missed it not knowing the model # offhand, but that's an active deck?

Jeremy


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I do believe it can go active, but for now, I am not planning on it anyway. I plan on running passive until I come up with more funds to buy more goods. I am very happy with passive for now.

The picture with two rings in it is an actual aluminum ring somebody made, all the other ones were done in CAD.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Think the Kenwood will show up tomorrow, so I shall continue the install of audio goodies then. I did however do some fun stuff today, little modifications to the door panel inserts, and some other plastics in the truck.









































Still need to sell my last C2K, somebody buy it lol


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

That looks real nice Kenny. Is that real carbon fiber? I noticed your headliner. Did you do that yourself? Your giving me ideas for the new build.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

no it's carbon fiber fabric, a ton more photos over on TBSSowners good buddy.

Got the new cd player this evening. might try to put it in later tonight but I might just wait until tomorrow. I haven't decided quite yet.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking really nice! Great job!
Luv the carbon accents.. just adds that "finishing touch"

Looking forward to more updates..

Mark


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks Mark!  That's exactly what I was going for, just a subtle contrast, it was black (p)leather and this really pops. I love it, very happy I put in the effort.

New CD player will be going in tomorrow. I was going to throw it in there tonight BUT it's going to require a little bit of planning as far as the bluetooth mic location, and the nifty flush mount setup for the USB plug. Had I not had to plan that all out I would've gone for the install tonight but we'll get it rocking tomorrow!

I almost forgot about the IXOS rca(s) Don talked me into buying, definitely a top notch product.


----------



## WhiteFiver (Nov 11, 2008)

That is one hell of a build! I'm very intriuged by those drivers, as well as the deck. Going to have to do some looking into for my car.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Definitely just got the Kenwood all installed, wish I would've gone this route in the first place. Needs to do a little tweaking with some things as I am not 100% sold on the midbass. I will say the tweets sound clearer, and all in all, I am super happy with all of my purchases. The truck is finally put back together for the most part, just need to find a spot to mount my bluetooth microphone and my USB plug.

Does anybody know if you can flush mount the kenwood bluetooth mic?


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am now 100% sold on the dyns, I love it. The kick out of these 172's is amazing. I can't wait to someday install a sub in there.

Today I decided to let my creative juices flow, and I decided to make a custom mount for my USB plug that comes out of the back of the Kenwood. Thankfully, Kenwood provides a nice little flush mounting piece that looks very clean.

On my dash bezel there are two outlets down at the bottom of it, one of them a 12V and the other a lighter plug. I don't smoke and nobody smokes in my car, therefore I didn't need it. So. I removed it 








What I did was make a template, find some metal in the garage, and got down and dirty. I had to cut a hole large enough for the 12V plug to fit through, and a rectangular hole to fit the USB mount through. I bent it around the corner there too to give it a really clean look. Drilled and tapped a few holes, screwed everything in, wrapped it. Final installation looks rather sweet if I do say so myself.
















Now I just need to figure out how to put my music on the USB drive via my macbook, as drag and drop has proved to not work! But it does plug in and read it, iPod plays wonderfully. I think I am done for about a week unless I can sell the zapco and get me a billet that will allow for the sub to be installed.!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Very neat..

You really are loving that carbon material, aren't you?

Mark


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I do like it, but, I used it because that's really all I had laying around. I didn't put any on the dash anywhere so I figured that little insert would be fine.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny did you break those drivers in before you installed them? If not you just wait till they break in. Dyn ftmfw!!!!!! and that all I have to say about that!!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

nope, they are fresh outta the box for this install. Honestly, I think they sound better already 

Maybe I am just crazy though. I really want to get me a 4100 though, I mean.. REALLY lol


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

decided to get the tweeters out of the stock locations, and put them in the pillars. This is my first real attempt at anything like this and I am "happy" with how they came out but will more than likely try again after a little more practice. i didn't get them pointed directly across BUT the sound is better in my opinion. I didn't take any build up pictures but all I did was get some PVC, it fit absolutely perfect in 2inch pvc piping. Cut it, attached it to the pillars, used some duraglass to build up around it and wrapped everything in suede. Like I said, it came out good, but I will probably give it another shot in a few weeks. If I even have the truck that much longer.


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

cf looks good man nice addition.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks really good Kenny! 

I keep having that debate with myself about moving the tweets up to the Apillars. Maybe one day I want to redo the whole hatch area first though. Go back to 1 sub and get the amps outta that huge rear window 

Very nice man!

Jman


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I like how that T/A is set up though, the tweeters are in a good spot, and just about any aftermarket can fit right in there no problems. I say leave em there.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just read the whole thread. Nice ride and system looks good as well. 

Glad to see you stick with it and not give up. Enjoy!


----------



## alan412 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's cool how you made the usb port in the dash like that.


----------



## galegorafa (Jul 22, 2009)

USB dash is amazing man... and easy to use.

A like very much eXcelon units... clean sound. I had a X889 years ago...

I just dont like carbon fiber details so much.... btw, nice job


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

In the grand scheme of things the CF is really a small amount. The main thing is the door panel inserts, the other stuff, you never notice. Especially the stuff around the little USB thing I made. It's tucked down into the dash piece far enough to where you cannot even notice it. The one on the ceiling just sort of blends in with everything else. I like it. 

My only gripe about the USB thing is that my flash drive blinks, and drive me nuts. I will probably just get something that'll cover up the light, if I just put it in the center console i wouldn't have that issue BUT, I also wouldn't have been able to have some fun making stuff.

I am very glad I didn't give up, just thinking of changing up a few things here and there, it's a never ending process as I am sure most everybody knows.


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the look. Just a question, is working with the cf hard? Does it wrap well or does it bunch up easy?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> In the grand scheme of things the CF is really a small amount. The main thing is the door panel inserts, the other stuff, you never notice. Especially the stuff around the little USB thing I made. It's tucked down into the dash piece far enough to where you cannot even notice it. The one on the ceiling just sort of blends in with everything else. I like it.
> 
> My only gripe about the USB thing is that my flash drive blinks, and drive me nuts. I will probably just get something that'll cover up the light, if I just put it in the center console i wouldn't have that issue BUT, I also wouldn't have been able to have some fun making stuff.
> 
> I am very glad I didn't give up, just thinking of changing up a few things here and there, it's a never ending process as I am sure most everybody knows.


Good for you, Kenny.. 
Remember, you don't need to justify to anyone, anything you do on *YOUR* build. 

I think the overall look is fantastic!
And you're so right with the "never ending process".. installs are never really "fininshed"!

Keep the build going and updates coming.. 

Mark


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

jorona1 said:


> I love the look. Just a question, is working with the cf hard? Does it wrap well or does it bunch up easy?


it's great, very pliable. It can be pulled in a number of different directions so that you can get it flat everywhere. It's extremely thin yet very strong. Pretty cool stuff.



FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Good for you, Kenny..
> Remember, you don't need to justify to anyone, anything you do on *YOUR* build.
> 
> I think the overall look is fantastic!
> ...


Thanks Mark, I am going to have some new pics coming hopefully next week, I have an idea brewing


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> decided to get the tweeters out of the stock locations, and put them in the pillars. This is my first real attempt at anything like this and I am "happy" with how they came out but will more than likely try again after a little more practice. i didn't get them pointed directly across BUT the sound is better in my opinion. I didn't take any build up pictures but all I did was get some PVC, it fit absolutely perfect in 2inch pvc piping. Cut it, attached it to the pillars, used some duraglass to build up around it and wrapped everything in suede. Like I said, it came out good, but I will probably give it another shot in a few weeks. If I even have the truck that much longer.



do you have a link to where you bought that suede ? Or is that flock? 

Also, that black or a very dark gray? I ordered a some suede awhile back but I am not happy with the color it was once it got here so I never installed it. I love the way yours looks though

Alrighty, enough of my run on sentence

thanks for any info


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> do you have a link to where you bought that suede ? Or is that flock?
> 
> Also, that black or a very dark gray? I ordered a some suede awhile back but I am not happy with the color it was once it got here so I never installed it. I love the way yours looks though
> 
> ...


I bought it at JoAnn fabric...

It is black, but not the same exact black as the suede used on the headliner.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kenny_Cox said:


> I bought it at JoAnn fabric...
> 
> It is black, but not the same exact black as the suede used on the headliner.


awesome. that store is actually about 2 minutes from where I live  I'll check that out tomorrow

Thanks


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

No problem man.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok, so, this thread will see a little more action next week. I bought a new sub (Exile 10 inch slim mount). I wanted something shallow, and something that I could make fit and take up as little cargo space as possible. It SHOULD ship out monday, it ships from Michigan (I live in Michigan) so if that's the case I will see it probably Tuesday. My goal, to make a fiberglass enclosure that fit in the rear side pocket on the truck. Will it work? Who knows, we won't know until I get the sub and do some measuring. I sure do hope so! 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

My new sub showed up the other day, I bought the Exile slim mount. Hopefully I can make it fit where I want. I won't be home until Monday and will try to start it on Tuesday.

I had a question about my tweeters. I don't really like how they sound with them pointing towards the center, they are in my a pillars. Should I aim them differently? Like aim the passenger one at the driver and vice versa? Maybe just put them back where they were and aim them differently? I just think they could sound "better" than they do now.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny that is weird that you dont like the sound. They are built to play off axis very well one of the better off axis tweets. IMO at least. You are going to have to play around with them there is not one solution


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah, it may have something to do with them not being perfectly aimed towards the center, they kind of point towards the windshield! :dammit:


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> yeah, it may have something to do with them not being perfectly aimed towards the center, they kind of point towards the windshield! :dammit:


LOL it happens to the best of us! Well maybe not it could just be you. yea that sounds about right!!! J/K


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably just me, but I am also probably going to try to change them. Maybe. lol


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

do you still like them better than where you had them originally? I am doing a G35 and was originally planning tweets in the kicks, but was recently recommended that I do them in the pillars, same MD102 tweets.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

they sound much better on axis, IMO.

Personally, if you have the means and desire, I would try to mount them more on-axis. Possibly try aiming each at the opposite listener and see how that does for you.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> do you still like them better than where you had them originally? I am doing a G35 and was originally planning tweets in the kicks, but was recently recommended that I do them in the pillars, same MD102 tweets.


Definitely like them better then where I had them. If I would've done a better job aiming them I would like them on the pillars for sure.



bikinpunk said:


> they sound much better on axis, IMO.
> 
> Personally, if you have the means and desire, I would try to mount them more on-axis. Possibly try aiming each at the opposite listener and see how that does for you.


I am going to redo them next week I think, pending all goes as planned. I will try to do the on axis approach.


----------



## jeff1960 (Nov 20, 2009)

Kenny_Cox said:


> . . . I bought a new sub (Exile 10 inch slim mount). I wanted something shallow, and something that I could make fit and take up as little cargo space as possible . . . My goal, to make a fiberglass enclosure that fit in the rear side pocket on the truck. Will it work? Who knows, we won't know until I get the sub and do some measuring. I sure do hope so!
> 
> Stay tuned.


I recently bought an 05 Montana SV6 (yes, I know, it's a van :laugh and am looking at doing the same thing. I hate taking up cargo space with a sub box if I don't need to. I probably have about the same amount of space in my side pocket as you do . . . so I'm anxious to hear how you make out with that. With 3 rows of seats I can't really intrude into the interior space.

Good luck . . . and keep us posted !


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Will do, having a little setback with a project I am doing for my little brother. Hopefully everything works out and I can start on my stuff next week.


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

lets see some progress!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh, well, there has been a LOT of progress. Or, regress 

There are currently no aftermarket pieces of equipment in the trailblazer. Needed to pay some bills. The SS might get more goodies next time I am working, but I also might get a new car and start all over. As of now, I just cannot afford to play.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That's too bad, Kenny. Buy some older used car, spend a buttload on the system, and then when you're working again, buy a nice car and transfer it over 

Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

The problem is this really expensive new car that I have, and that I am in the negative on. Even IF I could find a buyer for it I would have to come out of pocket, and being unemployed for the last year I just don't have the funds 

Someday I'll get back into it.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya. I was upside down in my house, car loan and stuff in '07. Lost my job, got behind. Once I got a new job, the mortgage company wouldn't work with me on the payments...so I took the 2 months of house payments I had saved up and gave it to a lawyer for bankruptcy. Sold the truck (made money! How about that...Thanks, GM Discount), and moved in with my GF.
The house I owed $70k on was for sale for $29k for over a year after that...

Now I've been steadily employed for over a year, rebuilding my credit and bought a new car.

Things are going well.

Keep plugging away, things will get better.

BTW, what do you (normally) do for a living?

Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

General Motors, I built cars. Got hired at 21 making 24 dollars an hour, four months later I got laid off/fired and was looking for more work. Three months after that I got called back, at 14 dollars an hour. It's still a good amount of mooola so I was alright with it. Then I got laid off, that was over a year ago now. I have been looking, but nothing around here really pays enough. They are putting a third shift on at the plant I worked at. There's a small chance I could go back, but it's tiny. The local suppliers are hiring about 550 people so I am looking to get in there. It's about $12 an hour but that'll for sure pay until I leave this wretched state!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

My GF's brother worked at the Flint Truck plant. He was a "temp," originally. Then I think he got hired "for real," for a while making around $14/hr...then got laid off over a year ago....so pretty similar boat.

He got laid off while his wife was preggers too...kinda ****ty.

I heard a rumor they were going to start producing some other truck at that plant, so there's a small chance he could get called back in there too...

My GF's dad retired from the same plant a little over a year ago.

Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

yeah it's a bummer deal but, nothing anybody can do about it. My job was filled by the 450 people that transferred up here from Spring Hill, TN. That's why I don't think I'll be going back to work.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Think of it this way: It took 450 people to replace you 

Jay


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

that's right, that's what I will tell my next employer at the interview


----------

